# Ultimate breakfast Carb/Protein



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

Large Bowl!

Protein Powder

Oats

Egg Whites (8)

Place 8 egg whites into a bowl.. stir a little air into them with folk

Place 50-60G OATS(2 heaped protein scoop size scoops) onto the egg stir well

Place 1 Inch or 1 1/2 cups of water onto of your mix

Place Microwave for 9 Mine

Once cooked mix should look like it has a layer ontop, stir the mix should be a little creamy..

Now I add mix to freezer for a hour until cool.. or fridge for longer or if you like it luke warm do it for less just put in fridge for 30 mins until it sets a little

Now once its set to your standard add the protein powder (chocolate USN IGF i use) heaped scoop stir into your set oats+egg until nice and thick.. now i add the protein whilst cool because it seems to take away the choc taste of the protein if i add it when its hot.

Now you have a nice tastey (IMO) chocolatey breakfast that should fill any man I some times have just eaten 5 bowls of this I find it so nice throughout the day of course..


----------



## Silverchair (Jul 28, 2010)

sounds good mate, really tasty, but thts one hell of an effort and long time to wait for it all!!!

if ever i'm in the position when i have tht much time i'll give it a go untill then i'll stick to my hard boiled eggs, oats and water. all cooked and consumed in 15mins!

do you have tht everyday???


----------



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

Silverchair said:


> sounds good mate, really tasty, but thts one hell of an effort and long time to wait for it all!!!
> 
> if ever i'm in the position when i have tht much time i'll give it a go untill then i'll stick to my hard boiled eggs, oats and water. all cooked and consumed in 15mins!
> 
> do you have tht everyday???


Every single day mate LOL I either I prepare the night before... or in the morning depending on the day.. I used to do it every morning before I went for my morning jog on a empty stomach but I'm trying to put weight on and cut cardio down to 3 times a week. I just ate my oats egg and protein now, prepared - went for hair cut - perfect when I came home added the protein and thats my pre work out meal also now.

The eggs really make it nice and creamy too, I know it alot of protein works out with 2 scoops like 60g+ protein and 35 carbs.. just nautral fat from the oats too.. and with the IGF USN i use very little sugar content. I truely love this meal and I created it myself obviously not my invention but stummbled across it myself. If there was one thing I could eat it would be this no bull**** I find if you master it, it's such a nice tasting meal.

Thanks for your reply - you got any decent recipes? I'm not BULKING but trying to put on muscle / nofat.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

famejt said:


> ...? I'm not BULKING but trying to put on muscle / nofat.


In that case, cut the carbs, cook the eggs and eat all the yolks as well.


----------



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> In that case, cut the carbs, cook the eggs and eat all the yolks as well.


I lose to much weight if I carb down mate.. I use to eat around 100-130 carbs a day and I lost to much weight.. I try eat around 250 now to put on weight.

5 days on training - 1 hour 30 min

3-4 cardio 30 min session in the morning before breakfast.

12 stone 3.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im going to give this a try this evening. I hate eggs scrambled etc, is this what its like or is it like a cream sort of texture??

Thanks for posting, going to try it regardless so will let you know how i go on.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Why would anyone want to put on weight?

Bodybuilders only need to gain muscle.

Better eat fats - including egg yolks - than carbs if you need a certain amount of calories.

Fats are essential for your testosterone to work, discourage the body from storing fat and contain over twice as many cals per gram as carbs.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Why would anyone want to put on weight?
> 
> Bodybuilders only need to gain muscle.
> 
> ...


But you need carbs to fuel your workouts right??

Im eating around 300 carbs a day at the minute, have added a small ammount of fat but am still relatively lean and i also have around 100 or more grams of good fats......


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> But you need carbs to fuel your workouts right??...


No - you can get all the energy you need from fats (and also protein if you don't get enough energy from other sources).

Carbs - salads and fruits - just happen to be our most convenient, inexpensive and delicious way today of getting all the vits and minerals we need.

But if you give your body a continual supply of an appreciable amount of carbs it will eagerly store any excess calories preferentially as fat.

So instead, eating sufficient protein and a reasonable amount of fat and then adjusting your carb intake day by day is the simplest way of having enough energy to live and work out and controlling your fat storage.

You can lose flab and gain lean muscle at the same time, as Dutch Scott confirmed today on another thread about lean gaining.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Im with PD. I always try to stay low carb,

Kieran 300g carbs a day isnt huge amounts, i mena, some lads eat Kg's! but id rather be eating Protein and fats. That way atleast your providing your body with, not only fuel, but more building blocks should you need them.

Whole eggs, Meat, Veg And EVOO pretty much makes up my whole diet.

A few oats in AM shake and High GI carbs PWO are pretty much it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Why would anyone want to put on weight?
> 
> Bodybuilders only need to gain muscle.
> 
> ...


Pro have you forgot you are on a bodybuilding board. why wopuld any1 want to gain weight. well i want to gain muscle. muscle has a weight. if i gain muscle i will gain weight. this is my goal. i wish to be competing in the inter u90 next year and was in the inter u80 this year so i need to gain weight which by weight i and others mean muscle


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> No - you can get all the energy you need from fats (and also protein if you don't get enough energy from other sources).
> 
> Carbs - salads and fruits - just happen to be our most convenient, inexpensive and delicious way today of getting all the vits and minerals we need.
> 
> ...


this is true and if your happy gaining 1-4lb of muscle a year then keep ure carbs down, and cals at 100 or 200 above maintanance and in 10 years you may look like a competitive bodybuilder. myself i will rather gain a little fluff and alot more muscle and be 10lb heavier on stage or more next year


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Im with PD. I always try to stay low carb,
> 
> Kieran 300g carbs a day isnt huge amounts, i mena, some lads eat Kg's! but id rather be eating Protein and fats. That way atleast your providing your body with, not only fuel, but more building blocks should you need them.
> 
> ...


I know what your saying. My protein is 320 - 400g a day depending on whether im training, and fats i think are around 90 - 120. apart from training days, i dont have carbs after 8pm and last two meals of the day are always a high protein high fat meal like lean mince, PB, casien with EVOO etc.........


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Pro - wont you end up being carb depleted, so your glycogen stores are low and risk loosing muscle, or can fats be converted in to glycogen too?

confused!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

hilly said:


> Pro have you forgot you are on a bodybuilding board. why wopuld any1 want to gain weight. well i want to gain muscle. muscle has a weight. if i gain muscle i will gain weight. this is my goal. i wish to be competing in the inter u90 next year and was in the inter u80 this year so i need to gain weight which by weight i and others mean muscle


Yebbut I was being ironic - hence I put weight in italics :whistling:

Of course muscle has weight and if you gain only muscle you'll still gain weight.

But people keep talking about gaining weight as if any weight gain is a good thing, and is surely why so many would-be bodybuilders think cramming in more calories will make them gain muscle and so just eat indiscriminately.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes i no u were as we have had this discussion several times but when you say things like the above you now have kieran who is making good gains thinking he should alter his diet.

every1 wants to stay lean and gain just muscle. however the fact of the matter is doing some and making any half decent gains is next to impossible for most if wanting to live a semi normal life and not need a mortgage for growth


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> yes i no u were as we have had this discussion several times but when you say things like the above you now have kieran who is making good gains thinking he should alter his diet.
> 
> every1 wants to stay lean and gain just muscle. however the fact of the matter is doing some and making any half decent gains is next to impossible for most if wanting to live a semi normal life and not need a mortgage for growth


I dont want to alter my diet mate. FOOK that!! lol. I like my food again and am actually enjoying eating this much for once. Cant get enough food in me at the minute 

I have come round to the idea that staying really lean and getting the gains that i want all year round just isnt going to happen. So im happy to sacrifice putting some fat on to get where i want to be, i would rather over eat than under eat, period.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Hilly,

Lets take Kieran as an example, Hes eating circa 300g of carbs daily. so 1200cals.

If he dropped 1000cals of carbs and replaced with 1000 cals of additional protein and carbs. What going to happen?

To be honest i dont know enough about food to create an argument. I do what i find works from trial and error. Are we talking less insulin spikage and as a result less gains? are we talking glycogen depletion, even on 200g/day and therefore less ability to work (Although ive not experienced that on <10g carbs/day)

Im just wondering what your thoughts are?

Youve even got a great quote as your sig. And to be honest, i recon its very true and in most cases, the fat gain is unnecessary.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

HJL said:


> Pro - wont you end up being carb depleted, so your glycogen stores are low and risk loosing muscle, or can fats be converted in to glycogen too?
> 
> confused!


Carb depletion isn't necessarily a bad thing, and won't lead to low glycogen or muscle loss providing you still have body fat and/or eat enough fat.

Fats can certainly be released and turned into glycogen, and will do this all the more efficiently when you limit your carb intake.

If the body becomes used to an appreciable carb intake, not getting enough carbs can lead to "low blood sugar" events when you feel weak and shaky. The standard cure is to eat some "fast carbs" quickly such as sugar. Regular large carb intakes can lead to insulin swings and more low blood sugar events.

But when your body gets used to not having much carbs it gets accustomed to releasing stored bodyfat efficiently in response to exercise and without insulin swings.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I dont want to alter my diet mate. FOOK that!! lol. I like my food again and am actually enjoying eating this much for once. Cant get enough food in me at the minute
> 
> I have come round to the idea that staying really lean and getting the gains that i want all year round just isnt going to happen. So im happy to sacrifice putting some fat on to get where i want to be, i would rather over eat than under eat, period.


I love good food too!

But eating optimally isn't that difficult, and no great changes.

The thing is to eschew the mad recieved wisdom that fat is bad, and eat butter, eggs, milk, cheese, cream, olive oil, mayonnaise, and not worry about the fat in meat, chips, roast vegetables, and the occasional yummy dessert, etc.

Of course you'll get plenty of calories this way, so then you monitor your flab level and adjust your carb intake.

A hard-lifting bodybuilder is likely even so to need quite an amount of carbs, but eaten as vit- and mineral-rich salads and fruits they're very easy to adjust and delicious.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know what your saying Patrick. Sod changing my diet now, its taken me this long to get used to it and get it in check lol.


----------



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

when I put my carbs down to 80-100 after 2 months I lost alot of muscle/fat but I had no form of energy at all and I was eating high fat high protein - my body needs carbs to function - lately I have 2 weeks high carbs 2 weeks low carbs seems to work for me so I restore some energy - besides this

the mix should be very creamy texture after cooking it - bare in mind with this amount of eggs you need to be using a large bowl not your average breakfast bowl I use a salad bowl which is alot bigger than your standard bowl - if you add to much water the mixture will be very watery obviously to cure this just keep it in the micro longer so it steams away the water, with my size bowl and my microwave with the 2 scoops oats and 8 egg whites it takes roughly 9 mins but if i have added to much water ( I normally put 1 inch above the oats ) if theres to much I just give it 2 more mins also bare in mind the mixture will set after 10-15 mins in the fridge..... and once out and stirred very creamy then once its like that add your protein this will give it a thick texture which is stunning.. i add half scoop stir it all in then add the rest and just lightly stir is so theres lumps of choc protein for that tastey choc craving LOL


----------



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

I know low carb is good but I had to do what my body was craving and that was eat carbs - some times different bodies just need different things IMO


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

theres nothing wrong with that breakfast mate. cant see the reason to cut carbs on that breakfast meal. its first meal of the day and its only approx 30grams carbs from the oats. i normally have 100g oats and a bannana for carbs at breakfast and i stay fairly lean all year round eating 350grm carbs a day while eating enough calories to gain muscle.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree that different people handle carbs differently! For instance I seem to handle them great. I can eat around 250-300+g a day and stay really lean, I kept the carbs the same and reduced my calories from fats and lost alot of FAT and kept strength.

Im now back to 'lean bulking' and find my body works great on carbs, I have tried low carb and just ended up getting weaker, skinnier and flatter and also felt like sh1t!

IME gaining or loosing comes down to the calorie excess/deficit as long as your protein and EFA's are covered


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Hilly,
> 
> Lets take Kieran as an example, Hes eating circa 300g of carbs daily. so 1200cals.
> 
> ...


so for instance ure saying what would happen if he say halfed is carbs to say 150 and added 150 to protein.

its impossible to tell. he may end up not having enough energy to meet his daily needs. so he would end up using protein for energy thru gluconeogensis i believe which IMO isnt ideal altho in theory their isnt anything wrong with it.

People get me wrong with this when we have this debates. In an ideal world we would all love to whack muscle on in boat loads with no fat. However to gain muscle and put 0 fat on you will gain at a slow pace. Now if you want to look good all year round or its ure job a model for instance than fair enough.

but if your in bodybuilding and at mine or kierans age/level then really adding 2 to 3lb a year isnt going to get us very far. it would take me ten years before i could be competitive in the inter u90 cat IMO which is not ideal thats for sure.

My opinions are taken alot from dante(DC) mixed with some other stuff. But i basically think some1 should try and gain as much muscle as possible while doing everything in their power to limit fat gains. so this means eating a shed load of protein, good fats and an amount of carbs suited to you. this is were i get some stuff from pro as what he says i think is very true just how he sometimes phrases it can get confusing depending on what ure goals are IMO of course.

I then think people should do cardio, use supps such as green tea, fat burners etc, mini diets anything and everything to keep fat gains at minimu,. for some even using clen/t4/t3 blah blah to limit fat gains while packing on muscle.

I will be doing this until may. bf is currently 10% accoridng to calipers etc. last year i bulked and kept bf under 13% year round and managed to add 10lb stage weight. this year i will let bf go to 15-16% if needed while getting heavy as possible and doing eveything i can to limit fat gains. then when i diet for my show i will see if i put on more than i did staying leaner and see if it was worth the extra fat gain with the extra food

.

i think that makes sense lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it depends on your level of development.

Personally i have no intention of gaining large amounts of weight at the moment and find the high fat/protein along with controlled carb intake mainly pwo to be best.

When i was trying to gain weight i did eat a lot of carbs. I also had elevated BP most of the time which i probably would have reduced if i had eaten less carbs and thus held less water....


----------

